
Lighting a Fire Under Liquid Immersion Cooling - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/03/06/lighting-a-fire-under-liquid-immersion-cooling/
======
polvs
JFYI if you are interested in the actual source information of this post, it
is based on one of the webinars conducted by Submer Immersion Cooling[1].

Here you can see the recording:
[https://youtu.be/IExsnNdg1tA](https://youtu.be/IExsnNdg1tA)

[1] [https://submer.com](https://submer.com)

